# about siberia



## timmy88 (Feb 6, 2020)

do you think I can live in Siberia? I really like that atmosphere but I don't know how to get there


----------



## shony (Jun 13, 2019)

Work visa-RVP-PRP-citizenship (if you decide to get).


----------

